# Neuer PC - kein Bild...



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

*Damit das auch in Zukunft nicht untergeht:*

Habe mir bei Hardwareversand einen Rechner Zusammenbauen lassen (und zusätzlich "Software Installation" gekauft) und wollte ihn jetzt gerade zum Ersten mal anschalten. Also Flott Bildschirm dran gehängt (welcher auf dem anderem PC problemlos funktioniert) und Rechner eingeschaltet: Kein Bild. Hab auch die Maus bewegt etc. aber nichts funktioniert. Die Lüfter etc. laufen schon, also der PC hat schon Leben in sich, aber eben kein Bild am Monitor.

GraKa: ATI 5850
Monitor: SyncMaster 901b
Anschlüsse: HDMI & DVI - Ich habe es jetzt mit dem DVI Kabel versucht, da kein HDMI Kabel vorhanden.
Gehäuse: Lian Li 60 FNW (mit "Fenster" an der Seite)
Betriebssystem: Windows 64 Bit - wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die Leute von HWV dass jetzt schon Installiert haben (habe schließlich "Software Installation" gekauft) oder eben nicht.

*Habe auch meine Boxen angesteckt: Es ist kein "Piepen" beim Start zu hören. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das irgendwie Relevant ist...?


Hoffe auf Hilfe, den PC aufschrauben kommt für mich eig. nicht in Frage, da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht auskenne!

Cru
*


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Aus der Plauderecke:



Erz1 schrieb:


> Also eig. müsste es gehen.
> 
> Ein paar Dinge, die mir jetzt noch einfallen:
> 
> ...



Zu 1.) Das weiß ich eben nicht sicher, da ich kein Bild sehe. Habe auch die Windows CD mal eingelegt: Erscheint trotzdem kein Bild.
Zu 2.) Soweit ich das im Internet lesen kann ist er schon "Plug & Play". Kann meinen Bruder aber erst nach dem Schlafen fragen.
Zu 3.) Woran würde ich das dann merken? Kann ich mir aber eh nicht vorstellen, da es sich ja schließlich um einen neuen PC handelt.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. April 2010)

Evtl. den falschen DVI-Anschluss probiert?


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Schraub erstmal auf und check die Kabel. Wäre nicht das erste mal, daß sich da etwas beim Versand gelöst hat.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. April 2010)

Haben die vllt vergessen den Strom der Graka anzuschliesen?

Edit: hat KLos ja aschon geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Welche Kabel wären das dann? Woran erkenne ich das? Sind nämlich schon ein paar Kabel lose, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die nun worein gesteckt gehören oder eben nicht...?


----------



## muehe (5. April 2010)

sind an der Grafikkarte Kabel angeschlossen ?

ansonsten alles was angeschlossen(eingesteckt) ist auf nochmal kontrollieren ob es richtig sitzt


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

*So, habe grade mit HWV telefoniert und scheinbar den Fehler festgestellt:*

Nachdem ich alle Kabel erneut überprüft habe, haben ich und der Kerl am Telefon festgestellt, das bei meinem Netzteil ein Stecker zu wenig ist (also ein 1x4 Stecker), welcher beim Mainboard ins Eck gehört. In diesem Eck sind eben 8 Stecker, wo 2x4 reingehören, bei mir ist aber eben nur 1x4 vorhanden.

Netzteil also nicht ausreichend... Achja, hab mal ein Bild gesucht, damit ihr wisst welche Stecker ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fehlt eben ein so ein 4er Gespann. Muss jetzt den ganzen Rechner einschicken und ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. April 2010)

Falsch ich bezweifle das du 320 zusätzliche Watt brauchst Steck den 4er mal auf die andere Seite des Anschlusses


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Mach doch mal 1-2 Fotos vom Innenleben deines Pcs dann können wir ja sehn welche stecker wo drin sind ;D


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Falsch ich bezweifle das du 320 zusätzliche Watt brauchst Steck den 4er mal auf die andere Seite des Anschlusses



Auf die andere Seite kann ich ihn nicht stecken, da die Formen der kleinen Steckerchen nicht reinpassen....?


----------



## muehe (5. April 2010)

welches Netzteil hast du denn ? sollte eigentlich nen 4+4 haben 

aber 1 4er reicht auch


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Wie schon gesagt wäre, wäre es nett, wenn du mal ein Foto vom Innenleben des Rechners machen könntest oder einen anderen Bildschirm mal anschließen.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Habe dieses Netzteil: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28925&agid=240
Müsste das passen?


Bild kann ich erst ab 16 Uhr machen leider.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Dein Netzteil hat einen 8pin Stromanschluss. Irgendwie hab ich langsam das Gefühl, daß die von Hardwareversand von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.
Dein Prozessor braucht aber nur einen davon. Du kannst beide einstecken, aber das macht keinen Unterschied. 8 sind nur bei den ganz großen Intel-Rechnern empfohlen.

Dein Netzteil unterstützt den neuesten ATX Standart 2.3. 

Schau dir das Bild an:

http://www3.hardware...agid=240&ref=13

Der gelbe Stecker ist es. Wie du siehst sind es 8 pins. Und er endet auch in einen 8 pin, bei dem du aber die Stecker teilen kannst. Du kannst sie alle beide anstecken, dann aber auch richtig. Die Vorrichtung lässt nichts anderes zu. Wenn du nur einen ansteckst, dann bitte auch da, wo er hingehört. Nimm die Gebrauchsanweisung deines Mainboards zu Hand.

Da siehst du, wie du es machen musst. Auf den Steckern steht sowas wie P1 und P2. Wenn du nur einen ansteckst, dann mach es so, wie im Handbuch. Wenn du dir unsicher bist, steck beide ein. Damit machst du auch nichts falsch.

Bedenke auch, daß dein Netzteil Kabelmanagement hat. Evtl. liegt der 8er und der 4er separat dabei. Aber das Netzteil hat einen 8er.
Prüfe sonstige Kabel, die noch beiliegen. Das Netzteil hatt ich schon selbst in der Hand, habe es auch bei meiner Schwester eingebaut.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Welche Kabel wären das dann? Woran erkenne ich das? Sind nämlich schon ein paar Kabel lose, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die nun worein gesteckt gehören oder eben nicht...?



Deine Grafikkarte braucht Strom. Entweder zweimal 6pin oder einmal. Die kommen direkt vom Netzteil. Wieviele du brauchst, siehst du ja gleich an der Graka. Ich schätze zwei.
Deine Festplatte bekommt Strom vom Netzteil. Sind entweder 4pin oder flache 15pin. Bei den neuen SATA eigentlich immer die flachen 15pin.

Da je einer an Festplatte und je einer pro Laufwerk (CD-Rom oder was auch immer).
Desweiteren geht von jedem Laufwerk aus ein SATA-Kabel zum Mainboard. Die sind meist rot, bei Gigabyte aber auch gelb. Die müssen alle richtig sitzen.

Dein Mainboard hat ein ATX-Kabel, das dickste, daß drin ist. 24pin vom Netzteil zum Board.

Deine CPU bekommt einmal 4pin vom Netzteil. 8pin wie gesagt nur bei den ganz großen Intel Exreme. Es schadet aber auch nicht, alle 8 einzustecken.

Das sind alle relevanten Kabel, die sitzen müssen. LED, RESET, Power und das ganze lassen wir mal außen vor. Power sitzt eh, sonst könnte man nicht starten.

Überprüfe diese Kabel.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Es gibt doch auch bei manchen Grafikkarten noch so Adapter, mit 2x 4pin auf das andere halt. Wäre glaub ich auch noch eine Lösung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Das sind erstens mal nicht die Anschlüsse, die er für die CPU braucht und zweitens hat das Netzteil alles, was er braucht. Das sieht man erstens mal am ATX 2.3 Standard und zweitens habe ich es bereits in der Hand gehabt. Das ist eines der neuesten Netzteile von BeQuiet. Bei dem Ding fehlt es an nichts und das ist sicher. Da bestehen nicht die geringsten Zweifel.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

So siehts aus.
Kabel sind genug vorhanden, eventuell sind sie nur nicht am Netzteil angeschlossen aber grundsätzlich sind sie bei der PSU mitgeliefert.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Also, so wie ich das sehe, liegen da zwei kabel bei. Eines mit dem 4pin und noch ein separates mit 8 pin. Du musst also nur beim Zubehör des Netzteils schauen und wirst das mit 8pin finden.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Also,

Grafikkartenkabel überprüft: Sind zweimal 6 Pin.
CPU Kabel überprüft: Du hast recht, dass das Gelbe Kabel mitgeliefert wurde, aber auch wenn man dieses Ansteckt erscheint kein Bild. 
Festplatte: Sind die Dünnen SATA Stecker, die sitzen. Auch das Gelbe Kabel sitzt.
Laufwerk: Siehe Festplatte, sitzen auch alle.

Bilder lade ich gleich hoch. Oh man, hoffe wirklich das wir das irgendwie hinbekommen.


----------



## Soramac (5. April 2010)

Klos und Asoriel haben mir auch bei so was schon geholfen, das wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

jetz mach doch mal ein foto ;D 
Drehen sich denn alle lüfter wenn du den Pc anmachst?


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Also hier mal Bilder die ich gemacht habe, vielleicht können die euch ja irgendwie zeigen woran es liegen könnte:

http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/762/dsc02079q.jpg

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1071/dsc02080if.jpg

*Hier ist der Stecker zu sehen, welcher laut HWV die Ursache des Problemes sein könnte:
*http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/8810/dsc02081y.jpg

*Stecker im Netzteil:
*http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1942/dsc02082o.jpg

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/4198/dsc02083r.jpg

_Die Bilder zeigen den Zustand des PCs ohne das ich selbst irgendetwas daran rumgesteckt habe: SO hab ich ihn praktisch erhalten._


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Was genau passiert denn nun beim hochfahren? Monitor ohne Bild. Piepton? Hört man die Festplatte rattern? Und hast du den Monitor auch am DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte angeschlossen?
Welches Mainboard hast du gleich wieder bestellt? 

Das?

http://geizhals.at/d...nd/a488016.html

Falls dein Mainboard zwei PCI-Express-Steckplätze hat, wo steckt die Karte? Oben oder unten? 

Desweiteren:

Ennehme bitte einen Ram-Riegel und teste, ob es geht. Wenn nicht, dann entnehme den anderen Ram-Riegel und teste.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Okay, Bilder sind jetzt hochgeladen, siehe 2 Posts drüber!

Teste jetzt das mit den RAM-Riegeln.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Bitte auf meine Fragen oben eingehen.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was genau passiert denn nun beim hochfahren? Monitor ohne Bild. Piepton? Hört man die Festplatte rattern? Und hast du den Monitor auch am DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte angeschlossen?
> Welches Mainboard hast du gleich wieder bestellt?
> 
> Das?
> ...



Beim Hochfahren gehen alle Lüfter an (auch die der GraKa), Laufwerk funktioniert auch, ob Festplatte Arbeitet kann man nicht hören, da sie nicht beansprucht wird beim Hochfahren, oder? Piepton erscheint keiner, habe extra mal die Boxen angeschlossen. DVI ausgang gibt es eh nur einen, und das ist der der GraKa. Mainboard ist das, dass du verlinkt hast, ja.

Die GraKa steckt am oberen PCI-Steckplatz. Habe auch das mit dem Ram-Riegel getestet: Auch wenn nur 1ner drin ist, erscheint kein Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Doch, die Festplatte arbeitet natürlich beim hochfahren und wie sie das tut und das sollte auch hörbar sein. Und der Piepton hat nichts mit deinem normalen Sound zu tun, daß kommt vom PC-Speaker, aber auch nur, wenn der mit dem Board verbunden ist.

Hat die Festplatte auch sicher Strom vom Netzteil?


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

es könnte der Stromverbindung zu graka liegen, denn genau das passierte bei mir als ich nur 1x6pin anschluss oder keinen angeschlossen hatte und nicht beide, schau mal ob die Richtig eingesteckt sind

Es könnte Banalerweise auch am DVI Kabel liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hasst du vll noch ein anderes???
Wenn du den PC anmachst, leuchten dann die Lämpchen am Gehäuse? Da gibts doch immer ein paar lämpchen, das würde dann doch beudeuten das die Lämpchen vom Mainbaord strom bekommen....

Edit: Selbst wenn du das einschicken müsstest ist das nur halbso schlimm, hardwareversand gibt doch immer so Rücksendescheine mit die du nur auf die pappkiste kleben musst, die Tauschen die Defekten Teile dann aus.
Aber dann kannste jetzt nicht zocken was natürlich doof ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Werde gleich nochmal testen ob ich die Festplatte höre. Piepton erscheint wie gesagt keiner, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht ob die PC-Speaker angesteckt sind? Welche sind das denn? (ist das auf den Bildern von mir nicht ersichtlich?)

@Voldemord: Welche Stromverbindung meinst du? Die von GraKa zur CPU oder die mit den vielen Kabeln zum Mainboard? Die 6-Pin-Stecker jedenfalls sind beide ordentlich angesteckt.

/edit: DVI Kabel funktioniert, Monitor auch: Habs an nem andrem PC getestet. Ja Lämpchen vom Gehäuse leuchten alle. Auch die Lüfter etc. laufen. 

Ich weiß, einschicken wäre schon ne Möglichkeit, aber dann müsste ich wieder mind. 7 Tage warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Ich meinte die 6pin stecker vom Netzteil zur Grafikkarte(es gibt soweit ich weiß keine verbindung von der CPU zur Graka ), vll ist 1 Kaputt, hasst du diese adapter hier zum rechner dazubekommen (2x4pin auf 1x 6pin)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ja dann tausch mal die 6pin vom Netzteil zur Graka mit den Adaptern aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Von der Graka geht nichts zur CPU. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, Speaker kann man nicht erkennen. Die sind sehr klein und gehen vom Gehäuse zum Mainboard. In welchen Slots stecken bei dir die Speicherriegen. Der erste ist der links, welcher dem Kühler am nächsten ist.
Sag mir, wo die stecken. Wenn du sie einzeln versuchst, sollte nur immer ganz links einer stecken. Wenn beide stecken, sollten sie entweder auf 1 u. 2 sein, oder auf 3 und 4.

Und ob die Festplatte etwas macht, solltest du auch an der Ladelampe erkennen. Wenn da nichts geht, dann hat vielleicht die Platte keinen Strom vom Netzteil.


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Kann genauso 1 und 3 sein. Das findet sich allerdings im Mainboardhandbuch. Generell gehören immer gleichfarbige Slots zusammen.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Festplatte läuft. Man hört sich beim Hochfahren.

die RAM-Riegel stecken bei mir bei 3 und 4. Soll ich mal nur einen auf der 1 Probieren? (die 1 ist die ganz Linke, oder?)

Werde jetzt mal schauen ob ich so ein Kabel dazu bekommen habe, wie Voldemord beschrieben hat.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Bei dem ist die Belegung 1 und 2 oder 3 und 4. Aber stimmt schon, 1 und 3 gibt es auch, aber das ist hier nicht der Fall.
Ja, du könntest mal nur einen auf die 1 stecken, daß ist dann der ganz links am Kühler, wo man vermutlich schlecht rankommt.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Okay, dann versuch ich jetzt mal nur einen Ram-Riegel auf dem 1. Slot.

@Voldemord: Habe mir gerade die Kabel nochmal angeschaut, habe schon so eines wie du im Bild gezeigt hast, aber verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was ich damit machen soll?


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuch ich jetzt mal nur einen Ram-Riegel auf dem 1. Slot.
> 
> @Voldemord: Habe mir gerade die Kabel nochmal angeschaut, habe schon so eines wie du im Bild gezeigt hast, aber verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was ich damit machen soll?



Tausch mal nacheinander die angeschlossenen kabel mit dem Kabel aus, wenn eines von 6pin Kabeln defekt ist, dann kannst du das natürlich beheben wenn du den adapter benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Er meint, daß du anstelle des mitgelierferten Netzteil-Kabels für PCI-Express an dem Adapter einfach zweimal Strom vom Netzteil dran machst und das dann mit dem anderen Ende an die Graka steckst. Quasi um zu sehen, ob es am Kabel liegt oder generell das Netzteil einen Schaden hat, so das über den Ausgang von PCI-Express kein Strom geliefert wird und deswegen die Graka nicht läuft.

Das ganze müsste dann eigentlich als Peepton seitens des Boards erkennbar sein, fallls der Frontspeaker angeschlossen wurde.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

1. Auch wenn ich nur einen Ramriegel benutze funktioniert es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Okay, würde ich ja machen, aber das Kabel ist dazu ein bisschen zu kurz, es reicht also nicht ganz bis zur Festplatte.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Welches Kabel reicht denn jetzt nicht ganz zur festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Achja: Hab ich schon erwähnt, das die Lüfter der GraKa einwandfrei laufen? Das bedeutet doch, dass die GraKa schon Strom vom Netzteil bekommt, oder?

So langsam gehen die Ideen aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Du musst damit ja auch nicht zwangsläufig zur Festplatte. Es liegen auch noch weitere Kabelstränge dabei, die du an das Netzteil anschließen kannst. Aber ehrlich gesagt, glaub nicht nicht, daß wir hier noch auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.
Es scheint was beschädigt zu sein.


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. April 2010)

Probier das mal mit den 6pin anschlüssen an die Graka, denn bei mir geht der Lüfter trotzdem an wenn die Graka nur von 1 anschluss strom bekommt, aber es kommt kein Bild!!

Wenn das niX hilft musst du ihn wohl einschicken =( das tut mir zwar leid für dich, aber hardwareversand ist in solchen sachen sehr kulant ;D hab mal nach nem halben jahr die Grafikkarte wegen defekt eingeschickt und trotzdem noch das geld wiederbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst kriegt man ja oft nur einen Gutschein oder ersatz


----------



## Kyragan (5. April 2010)

Der Lüfter läuft auch ohne zusätzlichen Anschluss an. Offensichtlichste Lösung wäre die PCIe-Stromkabel zu überprüfen. Sam hatte es mal mit dem RAM, dass der nicht richtig drin war und deshalb kein Bild zustande kam.
Nächste Quelle wäre fehlende Stromversorgung an der CPU. Wenn da alles korrekt verkabelt ist und trotzdem nichts geht ist irgendeine Komponente defekt. Das müsste man dann halt ausloten. Ich hoffe für dich, dass nur irgendwo n Kabel nicht 100%-ig sitzt und wenn was defekt ist nicht die Grafikkarte die Schuldige ist. :/


----------



## Crucial² (5. April 2010)

Also, habe jetzt alle PCI-Stromkabel mehrmals geprüft bzw. ausgetauscht: Kein Effekt. Habe auch das von Voldemord probiert: Kein Effekt.

Scheinbar ist wirklich irgendetwas kaputt. Werde ihn also heute wieder einpacken und morgen zur Post bringen. Oh man, hab mich schon so drauf gefreut zu zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem vielen dank euch!


----------



## Klos1 (5. April 2010)

Du könntest mal versuchen, die Grafikkarte in den unteren PCI-Express-Platz zu stecken. Allerdings hilft das auch nicht weiter. Selbst wenn es geht, austauchen musst du ja dann auch.


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

Ja wie du schon sagst, will sowieso dann nicht mit nem "halb kaputten" PC Spielen. Also wird der Kasten morgen in der Früh zur Post gebracht.

Was mich halt besonders nervt, ist:
Normalerweise muss doch überprüft werden ob der PC funktioniert, oder? Ich baue doch keinen PC zusammen für mehrere Hundert Euro und verschicke ihn dann, ohne ihn mal anzumachen.

Außerdem: Da ich "Software Installieren" gekauft habe, hätte HWV den PC anmachen MÜSSEN.


----------



## Soramac (6. April 2010)

Vielleicht , was er auch sollte, lief der Rechner bei Hardwareversand, aber ich kenne nicht die Verpackungen, wie sehr und gut sie den Rechner verpacken für den Versand, von daher kann ggf. beim Versand was kaputt gegangen sein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Achja: Hab ich schon erwähnt, das die Lüfter der GraKa einwandfrei laufen? Das bedeutet doch, dass die GraKa schon Strom vom Netzteil bekommt, oder?
> 
> So langsam gehen die Ideen aus...
> 
> ...



Das Heist nur.. das der Lüfter Strom bekommt...


hab nicht alles gelesen... schaue mal ob der RAM richtig drin ist am besten wieder raus nehmen und fest reinstecken.


----------



## Independent (6. April 2010)

> Normalerweise muss doch überprüft werden ob der PC funktioniert, oder? Ich baue doch keinen PC zusammen für mehrere Hundert Euro und verschicke ihn dann, ohne ihn mal anzumachen.



Dafür kann HWV reichlich wenig. Hast du auch nur im geringsten eine Ahnung wie miserabel die Post/DPD etc. mit den Paketen umgeht? Ich weiß wie es in den Umschlagstationen zugeht und ich bin jedesmal überrascht, wenn ein Rechner heile ankommt.


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

Aber der PC war wirklich extrem sicher verpackt, kann mir nicht vorstellen das da was während der Lieferung kaputt geht?

Habe den Karton heute bei der Post abgegeben, laut der Angestellten "geht das heute noch raus". Dann rechne ich jetzt mal so:

6. April: Karton geht raus
7. April: Karton kommt an/PC wird repariert
8. April: Karton kommt an/PC wird repariert
9. April: Karton wird zurückgeschickt
10. April: Ich erhalte den PC wieder.

Denkt ihr ich muss da mit mehr Zeit rechnen?


----------



## sympathisant (6. April 2010)

auf jeden fall.

rechne mit einer woche mehr. 

die sitzen da nicht untätig rum und warten bis ausgerechnet dein PC da ankommt.

der wird repariert wenn er an der reihe ist. dann fehlerdiagnose, entsprechende teile müssen evtl. nachbestellt werden, der verwaltungskram muss erledigt werden und dann kommt das WE. die post lässt sich auch mal gerne zwei tage zeit.

ich würd das WE auf jeden fall anders verplanen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (6. April 2010)

Naja ich hoffe diesmal lüft deiner auch wenn der wieder zurück kommt :-)

Kannst ja mal Berichten was genau das Problem war, falls Sie es dir mitteilen..!?


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Aber der PC war wirklich extrem sicher verpackt, kann mir nicht vorstellen das da was während der Lieferung kaputt geht?
> 
> Habe den Karton heute bei der Post abgegeben, laut der Angestellten "geht das heute noch raus". Dann rechne ich jetzt mal so:
> 
> ...



Wenn es blöd für dich läuft, ist die Graka kaputt. Was das dann zeitmäßig im Falle einer 5850 für dich bedeutet, kannst du dir ungefähr denken, nehme ich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

Hehe, das hab ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Aber: Wenn, wie hier öfters gesagt, HWV die PCs nach dem Zusammenbauen testet und meiner Funktionierte, dann kann es maximal an nem Lieferschaden liegen. Aber das diese große GraKa beim Liefern kaputt geht, erscheint mir jetzt nicht sooo naheliegend, wie das bloß irgendein Kabel oder so spinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2010)

Im Endeffekt kann dir keiner sagen, daß HWV wirklich testet. Angeblich tun sie es und irgendwie erscheint mir es kaum vorstellbar, daß sie einen eben zusammengebauten PC nicht wenigstens mal anschalten. Das sie keinen ausführlichen Test machen, ist denke ich mal bei 20 Euro klar.


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kann dir keiner sagen, daß HWV wirklich testet. Angeblich tun sie es und irgendwie erscheint mir es kaum vorstellbar, daß sie einen eben zusammengebauten PC nicht wenigstens mal anschalten. Das sie keinen ausführlichen Test machen, ist denke ich mal bei 20 Euro klar.



Allerdings habe ich mir auch die "Software Installation" gekauft, womit sie ja gezwungenermaßen den PC anschalten müssen. Es hing auch ein "Software Installation gemacht"-Aufkleber am Karton. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. April 2010)

na dann kann es ja nur ein Lieferschaden sein, was aber nicht heisst das die grafikkarte nicht einen lieferschaden haben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (7. April 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> na dann kann es ja nur ein Lieferschaden sein, was aber nicht heisst das die grafikkarte nicht einen lieferschaden haben könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RUHE! DIE GRAKA HAT KEINEN LIEFERSCHADEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man, wenn die GraKa echt kaputt ist, dann geb ichs auf und lass mir den PC zum 50. Geburtstag schenken. oO


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

*Es gibt NEWS:

Habe grade bei HWV angerufen: Sie haben den PC am Mittwoch erhalten (am Dienstag hab ich ihn erst hingeschickt) und den Fehler festgestellt: Der CPU-Sockel ist beim Transport scheinbar verrutscht. Kann sowas überhaupt sein?! 

Jedenfalls ist er jetzt schon wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Soramac (9. April 2010)

Na dann mal hoffen, das er diesmal funktioniert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Ja das hoffe ich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist den der "CPU-Sockel" kein typisches Problem für nen Bildschirm-Ausfall? Mich wundert nämlich, das darauf von uns niemand gekommen ist...?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. April 2010)

Es könnten 100 gründe geben wenn du beim ersten Start kein Bild hast. Es Könnte Praktisch an allem liegen.... ^^


----------



## Erz1 (9. April 2010)

Ich schätze einfach, dass jeder davon ausgegangen ist, dass du überprüft hast, dass die Teile richtig sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hoffen wir mal, dass es auch sich damit erledigt hat - sonst hab ich ja bald Angst selber zu bestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. April 2010)

Hehe das kann sein Erz1, aber bis gerade eben hab ich mich noch nie mit dem CPU-Sockel auseinandergesetzt, bzw. dessen Funktion gekannt.


----------



## Rethelion (9. April 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie der CPU-Sockel verrutschen kann, der ist doch fest mit dem Mainboard verlötet, also wäre das Board hin wenn der verrutscht.
Wenn nur die CPU gemeint war, dann müssten doch da auch Pins verbogen oder abgebrochen worden sein.


----------



## Independent (10. April 2010)

Mit verrutscht werden die den CPU-kühler meinen. Der wird nicht ordentlich draufgewesen sein

Hatte ich auch mit meinem OCZ. Der Rechner hing dann ab und an^^ 
Als ich nachgeschaut hab, lag er auf der Grafikkarte. Immerhin, die CPU wurde ohne nur 65° heiß....


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht wie der CPU-Sockel verrutschen kann, der ist doch fest mit dem Mainboard verlötet, also wäre das Board hin wenn der verrutscht.
> Wenn nur die CPU gemeint war, dann müssten doch da auch Pins verbogen oder abgebrochen worden sein.



Schön das es wenigstens einem auffällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau so sieht es aus. Wenn sie also wirkich gesagt haben, das der CPU-Sockel verrutscht ist, dann kann man sie meines Erachtens nach nicht mehr mit guten Gewissen empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und falls sie den Kühler gemeint haben, dann wäre mir schleierhaft, warum der Computer kein Bild mehr geben soll. Also alles sehr mysteriös, was hier erzählt wird.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (10. April 2010)

Toll, und ich habe mir da einen PC bestellt... Macht mir ja Hoffnung das Das Ding auch nicht Funktioniert ^^


----------



## Perkone (10. April 2010)

Da ist sicher kein CPU Sockel verrutscht, sowas gibts nicht. Faule Ausrede. Der Sockel ist fest auf dem MB drauf und die Kontakte fest aufgelötet, da kann nichts verrutschen.....


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Toll, und ich habe mir da einen PC bestellt... Macht mir ja Hoffnung das Das Ding auch nicht Funktioniert ^^



muhahahaha

Naja, ruhig Blut. Die Jungs und Mädels von Hardwareversand.de machen mir zwar zunehmend den Eindruck, daß sie von der Materie keine Ahnung haben, aber wenigstens sind sie billig und auch fair, was Retouren angeht.
Also auch wenn du das Pech haben solltest und da irgendetwas nicht funktioniert, du wirst letztendlich einen funktionierenden PC bekommen, aber dann dauerts halt länger.

Retourenschein liegt ja gleich bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, was weiß ich: Vielleicht hatte er jemanden an der Strippe, der einfach kein Techniker war und der Techniker hatte diesem den Fehler zwar erklärt, nur hat der Support-Mensch es falsch verstanden und eben am Telefon etwas von verutschten Sockel gelabert.

Könnte ja auch sein. Fakt ist auf jedenfall, daß weder ein Sockel, noch eine CPU verrutscht und täten sie es doch, dann wären sie nichts anderes mehr, als ein Haufen nicht verwertbarer Schrott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (10. April 2010)

Oder sie sind vielleicht fair zur deutschen Post, dass sie die nicht noch mehr schlecht machen und haben es auf einen Eigenfehler auslaufen lassen. Oder da war einfach wirklich ein Teil kaputt und die versuchen es damit zu vertuschen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die nun soooooo blöd sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (10. April 2010)

Ohne gemein zu sein sollte man hier auch nochmal anmerken, dass der TE in diesem Fall selbst von PCs sehr sehr wenig Ahnung hat und jeder von uns mit etwas Ahnung weiß wie schwer es sein kann jemandem ohne Ahnung zu vermitteln, was nun kaputt ist oder woran ein Fehler liegt. Davon wie derjenige diese Information an Dritte weitergibt ganz zu schweigen...

Nach der Geschichte in diesem Thread würde ich mir kein Urteil über HWV anmaßen...

PS: Schließlich wurde der Fehler doch schnell und kompetent behoben. Das auch noch einem Laien verständlich zu machen ist - meiner Ansicht nach - nicht unbedingt die Aufgabe von HWV.


----------



## Crucial² (11. April 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ohne gemein zu sein sollte man hier auch nochmal anmerken, dass der TE in diesem Fall selbst von PCs sehr sehr wenig Ahnung hat und jeder von uns mit etwas Ahnung weiß wie schwer es sein kann jemandem ohne Ahnung zu vermitteln, was nun kaputt ist oder woran ein Fehler liegt. Davon wie derjenige diese Information an Dritte weitergibt ganz zu schweigen...



Das ich wenig Ahnung vom Innenleben eines PCs habe hat wohl nichts damit zu tun, dass ich das, was mir am Telefon gesagt wird, eins zu eins weitergebe. Und wenn der Kerl am Telefon sagt "ähh ja, da ist nur der CPU-Sockel verrutscht" dann kann ich auch nichts dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mach mal bitte halb lang.



> PS: Schließlich wurde der Fehler doch schnell und kompetent behoben. Das auch noch einem Laien verständlich zu machen ist - meiner Ansicht nach - nicht unbedingt die Aufgabe von HWV.



Nein? Ein Kunde zahlt mehr als tausend Euro für etwas, dass nicht funktioniert, und hat deiner Meinung nach kein Recht ordnungsgemäß zu erfahren was überhaupt kaputt ist? Nice.


----------



## OldboyX (12. April 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Das ich wenig Ahnung vom Innenleben eines PCs habe hat wohl nichts damit zu tun, dass ich das, was mir am Telefon gesagt wird, eins zu eins weitergebe. Und wenn der Kerl am Telefon sagt "ähh ja, da ist nur der CPU-Sockel verrutscht" dann kann ich auch nichts dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann ruf nochmal an und frag, wenn es dir so wichtig ist kannst du ja mit deinem hier gewonnenen Wissen ein "verrutschen des CPU-Sockels" ausschließen. Ich vermute nach wie vor ein Missverständnis und gehe nunmal davon aus, dass die Chance auf ein Missverständnis sehr wohl dann erhöht ist, wenn eine Partei von der Materie - mit Verlaub - wenig Ahnung hat (Techniker > Support > Du : das ist wie stille Post). 

Dennoch lasse ich mir nicht abstreiten HWV weiterhin zu empfehlen und diesen Vorfall als nicht ansatzweise bedenklich einzuschätzen. Fehler passieren - ob beim Transport oder beim Zusammenbau. Solange sie anstandslos behoben werden sehe ich das Problem nicht. Mein Beitrag war sowieso eher an Klos gerichtet, dass er HWV wegen sowas sicherlich nicht seine Empfehlung entziehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (12. April 2010)

*Leute ich bin grade so Stinksauer! Ich könnt hier auf der Stelle explodieren!!!

Folgendes: PC heute zurück gekommen, ich freue mich natürlich voll. Dann: In Ruhe ausgepackt, schön aufgestellt und Stromstecker und Bildschirm angesteckt... dann angemacht, und was passiert?

WIEDER KEIN BILD.

Ich konnte es erst nicht fassen!!! Der gleiche Fehler wieder?! Ich glaub ich spinne! Also: Nochmal aufgeschraubt, alle Stecker etc. etc. kontrolliert und so und dann nochmal versucht: Geht immer noch nicht!

Das kanns doch einfach nicht sein? Will HWV seine Kunden eigentlich nur verarschen?! Ich schicke einen PC ein, der von Anfang an nicht Funktioniert, bekomme ihn dann zurück und er ist immer noch kaputt, auch noch mit exakt dem gleichem Fehler. UNFASSBAR!!!!

Also bei HWV angerufen, dann hab ich da so ein Ar***loch am Telefon der mir sau unfreundlich sagt: "Ja wie, was du jetzt machen sollst?! Nochmal Einschicken halt!!!". Auf die Frage, ob sie eigentlich mal daran gedacht haben, einen PC anzuschalten nach dem Zusammenbauen (P.S: Ich habe auch noch "Software Installation" gekauft, sie hätten ihn also anmachen MÜSSEN) antwortet der dann: "Ja weißt du, wir sind ein Online Unternehmen, was erwartest du denn jetzt?!". KOPF GEGEN DIE WAND SCHLAG!


Dann war von einem Kumpel der Vater grade da, der kennt sich wirklich gut aus mit PCs, und der meinte das dass Motherboard der Fehler sein könnte, da nichts das man einsteckt irgendwie reagiert (also Maus leuchtet nicht nach dem Einstecken etc. etc.). Kann das denn sein?

Hab ich schon erwähnt wie Stinksauer ich bin?! Hardwareversand? NIE WIEDER! Das Schwöre ich bei Gott.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ein Stinksaurer Cru

P.S: @ OldboyX: Na, was sagst du jetzt?

*


----------



## Soramac (12. April 2010)

Was ich jetzt hier sagen könnte.. so was hat man bei Apple nicht. *schnell weg renn*


----------



## Rethelion (12. April 2010)

Hast du mal einen anderen Monitor und den PC in einem anderem Raum getestet?(will jetzt nicht die anderen Seiten durchlesen).


----------



## Crucial² (12. April 2010)

Jap. Habe 2 verschiedene Monitore getestet, welche beide an anderen PCs problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## Independent (12. April 2010)

Das is echt mies, aber bei den Preisen die die haben, muss es ja irgendwo eingespart werden

Sorry, fühle mit dir.


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2010)

Das ist echt mies. Das Mainboard könnte natürlich der Fehler sein, keine Frage.


----------



## Crucial² (13. April 2010)

Werde ihn jetzt heute mit UPS wieder zurückschicken, was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht übrig. Aber 1. dauert das dann wieder mind. eine Woche und 2. ist ungewiss das er dann funktionieren wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2010)

Naja, ein drittes mal wird er wohl nicht kaputt zu dir kommen. Ich denke, daß auch HWV einsehen wird, dass das im höchsten Maße das Image schädigen würde.
Ruf halt nochmal an und mach ein bisschen Dampf.


----------



## Crucial² (13. April 2010)

Das stimmt. Werde jetzt erst mal nen Zettel schreiben und beilegen, auf dem bisschen Dampf gemacht wird. Habe ich zwar beim ersten mal einschicken auch schon gemacht, aber hilft ja nichts.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. April 2010)

Das ja echt Fies, Ich würde auch Sauer sein wenn mir das Passiert...

Heute kommt ja angeblich mein PC.. Und ich hoffe, ich habe damit keine Probleme..


Naja, alle guten Dinge sind drei :-)


----------



## Crucial² (13. April 2010)

So. Päckchen in der Arbeit eingepackt (was würde ich nur ohne unsren Lageristen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). UPS hats grade schon mitgenommen. Jetzt heißt es daumen drücken. Wenns wieder nichts wird: Zurückschicken, Geld zurück verlangen, bei Alternate bestellen.


----------



## sympathisant (13. April 2010)

jepp. wenns nicht funktioniert vom kauf zurücktreten. dann können sie den PC behalten und du kriegst dein geld wieder.

wirft kein gutes licht auf den verein. obwohl ich mit meinem PC von dort durchaus zufrieden bin. musste zwar auch erst druck machen, weil graka und gehäuse angeblich nicht da waren. aber die haben sie dann auf ihre kosten upgegradet ... .-)


----------



## OldboyX (13. April 2010)

Jo, das ist echt übel. Hiermit nehm ich auch alles zurück was ich so neunmalklug gesagt hatte. Das darf echt nicht passieren, dass er ein zweites Mal mit dem selben Fehler ankommt.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (14. April 2010)

Hahaha, das Glaubt ihr mir nicht.. PC Heute angekommen und Ratet mal was los ist?!

Erstes.. Piept er wie ne Sau, Und Zweites Habe ich natürlich auch kein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand eine schnelle Idee was das sein könnte? Wie es aussieht sind alle Kabel befestigt!!

Ich ärger mich wie Sau gerade...............


Alle Lüfter springen an. Vom gehäuse, Von der Graka und von der CPU.. Bloß kein Bild und es gibt nen nervigen Piepton!!!

Ach ja, Da sind 2 Rote anschluße am Netztteil, Welche aber nicht belegt sind, Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2010)

Mach mal nen Bild - also Rechner auf und rein geknippst. Man sollte die Graka gut erkennen koennen und vielleicht ein Uebersichtsbild vom Motherboard...


----------



## Kyragan (14. April 2010)

Aber bitte schau zu, dass das Licht einigermaßen stimmt und das Ganze nicht unscharf und verwackelt ist. Sonst erkennt man nämlich gar nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am besten Rechner aufn Tisch stelen so dass genug Licht rankommt und dann die Kamera mit Selbstauslöser davor. Wenns von der Höhe nicht reicht leg sie halt aufn paar Bücher oder so falls du kein Stativ hast.


----------



## Rethelion (14. April 2010)

Die roten Anschlüsse würde ich jetzt einfach mal der Grafikkarte zuordnen; überprüf mal ob da alles passt. Wenn da jetzt wieder ein Fehler vorliegt sollte man überlegen ob wir HWV nicht komplett boykotieren.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (14. April 2010)

hmmm Lag am Roten anschluß.. Da Graka hat nicht genung Power bekommen deswegen war auch der Piepton da.. Hatte angerufen und die Haben mir geholfen!!!


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2010)

Das heisst der Rechner laeuft jetzt endlich?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

Würde sagen  Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Oh man, nicht ernsthaft oder? Hoffentlich geht er jetzt wieder?

Hardwareversand macht sich echt lächerlich so langsam...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. April 2010)

und wer ist schuld? der Azubi


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (14. April 2010)

Ja stimmt. Mir kommts echt so vor als würd mein PC vom Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr gebaut und repariert werden.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (14. April 2010)

Ja klar PC läuft nun... Habe nur 2 Fragen... MSI Afterburner geht bei mir nicht.. Und wenn ich Live Update 4 nutze, Habe ich ja eine Übersicht über mein System. Und da Steht bei Aktuelle Bios Version* Unknown* 

Ist das Schlimm oder ist das Schnuppe?

Und was mich bisschen Verwirren tut. Bei meiner Graka zeigt er an, Aktuelle Werte. GPU-Taktrate 157 MHZ, Speichertaktrate 300 MHZ.. Ist das Normal oder hab ich was Falsch gemacht?! Mir kommt das Komisch vor !!


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2010)

Die Grafikkarte taktet runter, wenn sie nicht unter Last läuft. Musst halt mal auf Last bringen und dann schauen. Und wenn da "unknown" steht, dann sollte schlicht das Bios geupdatet werden und gut ist.
Und HWV ist anscheinend wirklich zu blöd, um Rechner zusammenzubauen. Meiner Meinung nach kann man zumindest den Zusammenbau nicht mehr empfehlen. Einzelteile ja, aber die "Techniker", falls man sie denn überhaupt als solche betiteln kann, scheinen die letzten Vollhonks zu sein.

Ich sag nur verrutschter CPU-Sockel. LOL!


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2010)

Das Problem ist halt, dass im Prinzip jeder einen PC zusammen stecken kann - und man kann sicher davon ausgehen, dass die PCs da nicht unbedingt von Fachpersonal zusammen gebaut werden. Selbst im angesehensten Fachgeschaeft der Stadt aus der ich urspruenglich komme haben das Schueler als Nebenjob gemacht. Und wenn man fuer seine 10€ (oder vllt. auch 15) seine 2-3 PCs pro Stunde zusammen bauen soll, haelt sich die Sorgsamkeit halt in Grenzen. Traurig - aber wahrscheinlich nicht sehr weit von der Wirklichkeit entfernt...


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (14. April 2010)

Ja der Typ bei der Technikhotline hat mir ja gut geholfen fand ich.....

Mal zum Bios update, Wie genau mache ich das? Hab das noch nie gemacht.. Und will da keinen Mist machen :-)


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2010)

Mach dir am besten nen USB-Stick mit Bios-File klar, welches du von der Homepage des Herstellers beziehen kannst. Vergewissere dich, daß du das richte Mainboard-Modell selektiert hast. Sollten da unterschiedliche Revisionen auf der Homepage sein, dann musst du auch diese überprüfen. Allerdings ist dein Board sehr neu. Ich bezweifel, daß es da schone neue Revision gibt.

Dann einfach ins Bios und den entsprechenden Eintrag suchen, File einspielen und fertig. Achte darauf, daß auf dem USB-Stick auch nur das Bios ist und sonst nichts.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (14. April 2010)

hmm irgendwie trau ich mich da nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich das denn machen? oder leidet darunter die Leistung des PCs ?!


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Warum, wo hängts denn? Ob das ganze irgendwelche Konsequenzen hat, daß er die CPU nicht richtig auslesen kann, lässt sich schwer sagen. Probieren geht über studieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht ist es nur der Name, vielleicht ist da aber auch noch mehr, was aufgrund des aktuellen Bios nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. April 2010)

Habe die Datei Runtergeladen, Die nun auf nen Stick und was genau muss ich im Bios ändern?

Die Datei habe ich geladen http://www.giga-byte...?ProductID=3272


Und wenn ich Starte den PC kann ich Q-Flash auswählen.. Denke mal das ist um das Bios zu updaten oder, Muss da ein Laufwerk auswählen oder so. Bloß mein Englisch ist schlecht ^^


Noch angemerkt, habe bei 3d Mark 14300 Punkte zirka gemacht. Also denke ich mal das Das Bios in Ordnung ist oder?... Hmmm, Hab echt keine Ahnung von so was hehe!!


----------



## Crucial² (15. April 2010)

Grade bei Hardwareversand angerufen: Ein Techniker kümmert sich gerade um den PC. Hab dann extra verordnet, er soll doch bitte diesen Techniker daran erinnern den PC auch zu testen! Er meinte "Das wird Grundsätzlich so gemacht".... Letztendlich hat er mir dann gesagt er ruft den Kollegen an, und erinnert ihn nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bezweifle aber, ob das wirklich geschieht! oO

Außerdem wird der PC heute das Haus verlassen: Wenn sie ihn per Post schicken bekomm ich ihn am Samstag, wenn per UPS dann am Montag.

Daumen drücken, bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. April 2010)

Ja drück dir die Daumen...

PS: Kann mir einer was nun zum Bios sagen ? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Ins Bios gehen und mit F8 Q-Flash starten. Der USB-Stick sollte da bereits stecken. Akzeptiert wird FAT32 oder FAT16 als Format, also das Format, mit dem der USB-Stick formatiert wurde, bevor dann das Bios-File drauf kommt.
Nachdem du F8 gedrückt hast bist du direkt im Update-Menü. Hier solltest du jetzt das File auf dem Stick auswählen können. Dann einfach Enter und es geht los. Während des Flashvorgangs nichts anrühren. Wenn er fertig ist aus dem Menü rausgehen und im Bios "load optimized Defaults" wählen und gut ist.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. April 2010)

Das war ja Leicht hehe... 

Danke dir hat geklappt... Aber unter, MSI Live Update steht immer noch Unbekannt bei BIOS Version. Dann liegt das am Programm :-)


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Was denn überhaupt für ein MSI-Live-Update? Du hast doch keine MSI-Platine. Was willst du da updaten und wo hast du das Programm her?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. April 2010)

war auf der Treiber CD dabei.. Die im Karton vom Mainboard war..... Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst, Merk ich das auch das ich nichts von MSI habe, Außer Die Grafikkarte ^^

naja irgendwas muss es ja gebracht haben...

[IMG=http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/4977/test3f.png][/IMG]


Fast 1300 Punkte mehr als Gestern :-)


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. April 2010)

war auf der Treiber CD dabei.. Die im Karton vom Mainboard war..... Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst, Merk ich das auch das ich nichts von MSI habe, Außer Die Grafikkarte ^^

naja irgendwas muss es ja gebracht haben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast 1300 Punkte mehr als Gestern :-)


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2010)

Mach den MSI-Käse wieder runter. Den brauchst du nicht. Und zuviele Prozesse, die sinnlos nach Updates suchen, braucht man auch nicht. Lieber mehr händisch machen und nicht überall irgendwelche automatischen Updates am laufen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vor allem keine Updates von Firmen, deren Produkte du schlicht nicht im Rechner hast. Die Grafikkarte braucht einen Treiber und mehr nicht. Und der kommt von Nvidia. Auf der MSI-CD ist halt dann auch der Nvidia-Treiber. Weiß der Geier, was man da sonst noch updaten kann. Am Ende ist es noch irgendein Tool zum Flashen des Bios der Grafikkarte. Bezüglich Grafikkartentreiber bietet es sich eh immer an, die beiliegende CD nicht zu verwenden und gleich den aktuellen Treiber von der Nvidia-Homepage einzuspielen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. April 2010)

ja ist okay... Habe aber eine von ATI hehe


----------



## Klos1 (16. April 2010)

Oder so


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (16. April 2010)

Hehe, Hab es Deinstalliert.

Nochmals Danke für deine Beratung und die Zeit die du dir genommen hast zum Helfen!!!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (17. April 2010)

und ist dein PC Heute angekommen? Und läuft er ? :-)


----------



## Crucial² (17. April 2010)

Nein, kommt wohl mit UPS, und die arbeiten am Samstag nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber am Montag gibts Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin schon gespannt. Bei dir läuft jetzt alles, oder?

P.S: Folgendes haben sie Repariert: (hab ich per Telefon erfahren)
- CPU (wobei er nicht genau sagen konnte ob die wieder nur "verrutscht" ist *augen roll* oder ob sie kaputt war)
- Wärmeleitpaste neu aufgetragen
*- "Alle Tests waren okay"*


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (18. April 2010)

Dann hast du ihn ja Morgen :-) 

Meiner Läuft sehr gut.. Bin auch zufrieden mit! Kann viele Games auf High Zocken ohne Probleme :-) 

Sag gleich bescheid Morgen ob es diesmal klappt mit deinen PC. Drücke dir die Daumen das es diesmal hinhaut !!


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Noch ca. 90 Minuten bis mein PC ankommen müsste. Bin so gespannt was rauskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. April 2010)

Ich bin ehrlich: Ich fieber mit dir schon die ganze Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsch dir, dass diesmal alles klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Hehe danke! Nett von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie gesagt: Sollte es wieder nicht klappen, verlange ich mein Geld zurück und bestelle bei Alternate oder so...


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

ER FUNKTIONIERT! YEHAAA!!

Also, Bild ist zu sehen und "Software Installation" wurde auch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem "Piepst" er jetzt beim Starten. Alles läuft wunderbar.

Im Gegensatz zum letzten mal, war diesesmal auch der Innenraum des PCs mit Luftpolster ausgestopft. Hab diese entfernt und dann gestartet. (möchte nicht wissen was passiert, wenn jemand der sich überhaupt nicht auskennt, den PC startet obwohl da noch Luftpolster drin sind! :O )
*
**Auf dem Reparaturen-Zettel stand als Fehlermeldung:*
- CPU Sockel beim Transport gelöst -> Neu Arretiert
- Wärmeleitpaste neu Aufgetragen
- Test Ok.


*Danke an alle die mir hier seelisch Beigestanden sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke auch an Klos, der mir den PC zusammengestellt hat! Bilder folgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_
P.S: Ob Hardwareversand künftig weiterhin empfohlen wird, muss jeder für sich wissen. Ich persönlich jedenfalls würde nicht noch einmal dort bestellen, auch wenn letztendlich doch alles gut gegangen ist.

_*Cru*


----------



## Klos1 (20. April 2010)

Freut mich, daß nun alles in Ordnung zu sein scheint. Ich hoffe, es bleibt so. Ärger hattest du ja nun wirklich genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das hier

CPU Sockel beim Transport gelöst -> Neu Arretiert

irritiert mich weiterhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich mal irgendwo ein Müllboard abgreifen können, dann werd ich mir den Sockel mal genauer ansehen und schauen, wie man das Teil weg bekommt und vor allem, ob man es dann auch wieder so einfach hin bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (20. April 2010)

Mich freuts auch für dich. Hast ja nun echt genug Ärger gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglicherweise haben sie das Mainboard ausgetauscht oder einfach nur ne Masche, um billige Fehler überzuspülen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Na, das doch schön, das jetzt alles  geklappt hat.

Schnurrt der Rechner nun wie ein Kätzchen? ;P


----------



## Crucial² (20. April 2010)

Ja schnurrt einwandfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grade Firefox & AntiVir Installiert und WoW-Drauf getan: 50 FPS + in Dalaran zur Primetime mit Grafikeinstellungen auf Ultra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann sich sehen lassen finde ich! 

Jetzt folgt dann CoD: MW 2! Bin da vorallem gespannt ob mein wLan reicht, um das online zu zocken!


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Na, das hört sich doch gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre ziemlich ernüchternd, wenn man keinen Leistungsschub merkt zum alten PC.

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß, heute (für euch morgen) wird mein iMac dann auch ausgepackt - Bilder werden folgen!


----------



## OldboyX (21. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ....
> 
> CPU Sockel beim Transport gelöst -> Neu Arretiert
> 
> ...




Wahrscheinlich hat sich die CPU gelöst, weil vielleicht der Bügel nicht ordnungsgemäß geschlossen wurde beim verbauen oder even wirklich durch die Erschütterung (so wie die Pakete behandelt werden...unwahrscheinlich klingt das dennoch für mich). Nur sollte HWV wirklich die Formulierung ändern, denn der CPU Sockel hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst (und wenn, dann haben sie ihn nicht "neu arretiert" sondern das Board gewechselt).


----------



## muehe (21. April 2010)

jop haben sie doch mal gezeigt wie die Pakete rumgeworfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat sich die CPU gelöst, weil vielleicht der Bügel nicht ordnungsgemäß geschlossen wurde beim verbauen oder even wirklich durch die Erschütterung (so wie die Pakete behandelt werden...unwahrscheinlich klingt das dennoch für mich). Nur sollte HWV wirklich die Formulierung ändern, denn der CPU Sockel hat sich mit Sicherheit nicht gelöst (und wenn, dann haben sie ihn nicht "neu arretiert" sondern das Board gewechselt).



Ja, aber wie kann sich denn die CPU lösen? Wenn die richtig sitzt, dann sehe ich da keine Chance. Und wenn sie nicht richtig sitzt und man drückt den Bügel runter, dann würd ich eh sagen, gute Nacht liebe CPU.
Vor allem sitzt dann auch noch ein Lüfter drauf. Ich sehe da absolut keine Chance, daß sich eine CPU durch den Transport löst. Alles andere von mir aus ja, aber nicht die CPU. Und wenn doch, dann ist das Teil eh Schrott, weil dann schon irgendwo was weggebrochen sein muss.

Also wie gesagt, für mich klingt das ganze mehr als abenteuerlich.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. April 2010)

Na das Freut mich, das nun endlich dein PC geht :-) 

Und das mit dem CPU lösen empfinde ich als Ausrede.. Bei mir war das Kabel von der Grafikkarte zum Netzteil auch nicht angeschlossen, Hatte ich da angerufen weil mein PC auch erst nicht ging ^^

Und der Techniker meine das sich so was beim Transport lösen kann. Habe auch zu ihn gesagt das ich das nicht glaube !! Da das noch mit so einer Klammer am Netzteil festgemacht werden muss. Da muss man mit Gewalt dran ziehen, Um es herauszubekommen..

Naja was solls. laufen ja nun die Systeme :-)


----------



## OldboyX (21. April 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie kann sich denn die CPU lösen? Wenn die richtig sitzt, dann sehe ich da keine Chance. Und wenn sie nicht richtig sitzt und man drückt den Bügel runter, dann würd ich eh sagen, gute Nacht liebe CPU.
> Vor allem sitzt dann auch noch ein Lüfter drauf. Ich sehe da absolut keine Chance, daß sich eine CPU durch den Transport löst. Alles andere von mir aus ja, aber nicht die CPU. Und wenn doch, dann ist das Teil eh Schrott, weil dann schon irgendwo was weggebrochen sein muss.
> 
> Also wie gesagt, für mich klingt das ganze mehr als abenteuerlich.



Jo weiß auch nicht. Komische Geschichte, aber mein Verdacht war eben, dass vielleicht schon beim Zusammenbau der Bügel nicht richtig eingerastet wurde. Wie das dann mit dem Kühler ist der eigentlich ordentlichen Anpressdruck haben sollte weiß der Geier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Auf jeden Fall hatte sich der CPU - Sockel gelöst ^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. April 2010)

Jo, da ist eine Halterung dran. Von dem her glaube ich auch nicht, daß der Stromanschluss der Graka sich während des Transportes löst. Aber es klingt immer noch tausendmal glaubwürdiger, wie eine sich lösende CPU oder ein CPU-Sockel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das man den Bügel beim Zusammenbau versehentlich nicht verriegelt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das kann man schlicht nicht vergesessen. Spätestens, wenn ich den Lüfter plazieren möchte, sehe ich es, bzw. der Bügel stört sogar beim Einbau des Lüfters. Und wenn der mal zu ist, dann geht der auch nicht mehr auf. Und gerade bei AMD ist da noch so eine Lasche zum einhängen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Das Ding sitzt bombenfest.

Das ein Kühler sich lösen kann, ja das sehe ich bei einigen Kühlern ein. Aber allein deswegen würde das Bild nicht schwarz bleiben. Der restlichen Komponenten ist es beim starten erstmal ziemlich egal, ob da ein Kühler drauf ist, oder nicht. Außer, die neuen Boards hätten inzwischen ne Sicherung, die feststellt, ob ein Kühler angeschlossen ist. Aber dann wird die anliegende Last und maximal noch die Drehzahl getestet. Ein Verrutschen des Kühlers würde nicht bemerkt werden.


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

*Hier mal ein erstes Bild, weitere Folgen heute Abend, wenn das Sonnenlicht nicht so stört!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick für Bild in voller Größe


Sorry für Schlechte Quali, Gute Bilder folgen wie gesagt heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## EspCap (22. April 2010)

LianLi <3 

Sieht schick aus, GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (22. April 2010)

Ja, dass Gehäuse würde mir auch sehr gefallen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. April 2010)

Na sieht doch Schick au :-) 

Kannste mir Sagen woher ich das Hintergrundbild bekomme bitte ?!


----------



## muehe (22. April 2010)

einmal http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=493017&pid=geizhals bitte noch bestellen und einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

@all: Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Nordwolf: Habs von da, ziemlich zufällig gefunden: Klick!
@muehe: Du meinst fürs DvD Laufwerk? Danke für den Tipp, werde ich echt machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder folgen im nächsten Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (22. April 2010)

*1. Bild: Gesamte Seitenansicht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Bild: PC Seitenansicht*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Bild: Gesamte Seitenansicht 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Sorry again für die schlechte Qualität. Werde morgen Versuchen an die Kamera meines Bruder zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

siehe unten 

Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

dat wird schon bei Zeiten wie gesagt das Frontpanel fürs Laufwerk , Staubfilter fürs Netzteil , Füsse und andere Lüfter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

shit Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (23. April 2010)

Wie bist du zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse? Hat das Fenster irgendwelche Kratzer und sind alle Ecken richtig geschliffen?


----------



## Crucial² (23. April 2010)

Bin sehr zufrieden! Das gesamte Gehäuse wurde Kratzerfrei geliefert, auch das Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die "Fensterseite" lässt sich auch leicht öffnen, falls man mal schnell "ein paar Kabel" nachziehen möchte oder so. Einfach 2 Schrauben lösen. Ecken sind, soweit ich das erkennen kann, auch sehr sauber geschliffen, also es gibt eigentlich nichts zu meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@muehe: Füße hat er schon, sind auf den Bildern vielleicht nicht zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (23. April 2010)

jo aber noch die hässlichen Füsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fenster is naja lieber n Inlay von Martma aber kost nochmal einiges mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir gefällt momentan kein Gehäuse richtig hätte gern n schwarzes Lancool K7

Vandalismus Taster 

gut hier zu sehen http://www.stempel-hauser.de/page.php?43 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (23. April 2010)

Inlay-Window <3


----------

